# The Best Book ever written on Big Texas Trout



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome to 2Cool as a new sponsor. For all you fishermen that haven't heard about my new book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers", here are some brief highlights:*

_*>* Classic stories and photos from 34 outstanding Texas fishermen, featuring how, when and where they caught their "personal best" trophy trout._

_*>* Relevant scientific research and information on trout that help us to become better fishermen._

_*>* Conservation protection measures and practices that fishermen can take to establish world class trout fishery in Texas._









_Lee Roy Navarro - Baffin_








_Mark Idoux - East Matagorda_








_Bill Albarado - Baffin_








_David Rowsey - Baffin_








_Todd Casey - Lower Laguna Madre_

*To order my 265 page book, go to* www.topwaterpublishing.com

Think big trout, Scott


----------



## Cudakid1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Awesome Book*

This is a great book! It reminds me of the original "Big Rack" written by Robert Rogers in the 80's, except its on trout! There is a lot of good information revealed by some of the best trout fishermen on the Texas coast.
The author, Scott Murray, uses the stories of these trophy trout hunters as a prelude to a more important topic of conservation. His background as a native of Corpus Christi, marine biologist and avid trout fisherman make him the real deal!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

From the book.....
Conservation protection measures and practices that fishermen can take to establish world class trout fishery in Texas. Looks like that pic is far from any conversational waters. Guess I have to read the book or ask of others that read it to chime in..

Do you have a pic of those trout mounted ? They look pretty big and dead to me. I hope your book encourages the reader to take a pic , measure and let em go. Picture the bays after 100,000 feechers read your book and take 2-30+in Trout like that for the wall. 
.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Chuck norris is bad arse! Two trophys in one day? What cant chuck do?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey capt, the pic is clearly from the early 80's...they do look dead though. Welcome to 2cool! 


-mac-


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Those fish were found dead during a freeze. Wikipedia told me so.


----------



## master (May 9, 2006)

I bought the book last year, and read it cover to cover. It tells some really good stories about big fish, the guys who caught them, and what I liked best was the ideas that the guys who have done it put out about the trout fishery, where it is going, and how to make it better. These are told in the words of the folks that are actually out there catching the big fish every day, not someone's interpretation of it, and it is very insightful. 

Scott also does a great job in the second half of the book telling all about the trout fishery in Texas and the history/biology behind it. I think that it is well worth the money and a great read.

Yes, there are a lot of pictures of dead fish, but most of them in the book went on the wall, and the photos, like the one above, really help date the era when they are caught and give the book a very historical feel.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

2 for the wall for sure. Sounds like some good ol stories in the book. Good luck with it.

I had 2 much of a Mardi gras last night and Patron had the keyboard..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I remember when the lavaca river froze and we went dip netting back in 1986 maybe? It was wild to see all the big trout and other fish floating around. 


-mac-


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks like Fishman (kayak guide down in CC) but I could be wrong.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It dang sure ain't Scott


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

I have been a friend of and a fishing partner of Scott's for over 20 years and I have to agree with Freon, that definately is not Scott Murray in the picture.

The comments about the picture sure give some great reasons to not only buy the book but also to read it. I know who is in the picture, how & where the fish were caught, and why they were kept. You can find out too if you just read the book. The when, where, and how of some state record trout catches also make interesting reading.

Scott Murray has spent a big portion of his life promoting the conservation of Texas saltwater gamefish and his knowledge comes from hands on experience. His book shows the way to bigger, better, more trout for all Texans.The book teaches more than a maintainence of present fishing conditions and shows ways to improve our Texas Trophy Trout Fishing.

Do you remember how many 30" trout Mike Blackwood caught on the day he caught his state record trout? What did you think of the lure he was using? Whoops my bad. I forgot you haven't read the book.


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

lol Justin it is....Vintage 80s hair style


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard and I've always liked your song "Life's been Good" and your guitar skills with the Eagles.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Mac,

Was it the Ray Ban Wayfarer's that gave it away??????


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

vincent said:


> lol Justin it is....Vintage 80s hair style


Right on! Those were some nice fish he had.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

This book is written by someone who really cares about the past, present, and future of trout fishing. I have been blessed to fish with many of the fishermen he interviews and never get tired of hearing Blackwood stories when he comes over to the old man's house!! The stories and conservation notes are really good to read if you're into trout fishing, whether you're hunting a 30+ or just love the species in general. BTW Scott, that flounder sure ate up good last week!!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I can only "second the motion" about Scott's passion for our coastal ecosystem/fishery. After knowing and working with him for 30+ years I can defininitely attest to that. I bought the book early on, read it cover to cover, found it well written, interesting, and educational and have gone back and re-read many sections. In my opinion, it is well worth the cost just to read the "shorts" by so many expert and sucessful fishermen. And we would be well advised to pay heed to what Scott writes about the conservation principles he sets forth to preserve and enhance our fishery. Great job, Scott!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Those fish had been dead awhile...their eyes are sunken, and the fish appear to be getting pretty rotten. Maybe as someone suggested they were recovered after a freeze.

I'm not impressed.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Those fish had been dead awhile...their eyes are sunken, and the fish appear to be getting pretty rotten. Maybe as someone suggested they were recovered after a freeze.
> 
> I'm not impressed.


You can pick all that up from a blurry pic?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed the book, I need to get it back from my fishing bud so I can read again!


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Anyone who does much fishing and cares about the future health of our fishery should read this book. It is one of those books that is not only easy and fun to read but also educates and informs. I bought my copy early on and have read it several times now.

Thanks Scott.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More about the trout book*

*Here is another monster trout photo from a "personal best" story in my book. The angler is Bud Rowland who currently holds the Texas State Trout Record. This photo, however, is not of his record fish but one of many huge trout he has caught in the Lower Laguna Madre. Scott *


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*New Texas trout record?*

I recognize the current state record holder for trout, from his great story in the book. That must have been an amazing day for Mr Roland, and especially catching it on a fly. I have been seeing blurps about a new possible record trout but we always hear a lot of these stories this trouty time of year. Has anyone got a better handle on this story? Gracias, Muchas Truchas


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Truchas said:


> I recognize the current state record holder for trout, from his great story in the book. That must have been an amazing day for Mr Roland, and especially catching it on a fly. I have been seeing blurps about a new possible record trout but we always hear a lot of these stories this trouty time of year. Has anyone got a better handle on this story? Gracias, Muchas Truchas


figured you would show up in the wake of this book... thing still stinks of WPP to me, and wont support it until the author says otherwise. shouldnt you be on the other board...


----------



## david mckee (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not quick to promote books on fishing as most are of the "how to" variety. This one is different in all respects. This book is written in the vein of conservation, showing what a coastal trout fishery can result in if managed correctly. As a longtime professor of marine biology, author ('Fishes of the Texas Laguna Madre") and 40 year angler and "lagunatic" through and through, I highly recommend this book. David McKee


----------



## shallow hal (Jan 13, 2011)

great looking trout


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

That guy looks like Hank Parker!

"house needs paintin', yard needs mowin', where's he at? He's gooonnne fishinnn'"


----------



## david mckee (Oct 3, 2011)

*Murray's Big Trout book*

As a professor of marine biology, author ("Fishes of the Texas Laguna Madre"), life-long angler and "lagunatic", I am often asked to review fishing books that are being considered for publication. However, I rarely plug them unless they are rock solid and coming from the right perspective. In my opinion too many fishing books are in the "how to catch 'em" category. Not this one. Murray is an expert big trout angler himself but stays away from that and looks solely at the fishery from the perspective that if managed properly, we can have more fish like the ones pictured in the book. This book is a "must have" on the bookshelf of anyone that wants to see how it used to be and how it still could be! dam


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

hahahahaha says I must spread it around paymerick


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

$26 will get you seven gallons of gasoline or "*World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow*" mailed to your door.

If you pick up even one helpful hint to make you a better trout fisherman, then the book is more than worth it.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks fellows for the kudos*

*Thanks "Dr. McKee", "I Wade" and the many fishermen who have read my new book and posted your thoughts and reviews of "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". I really appreciate your postive feedback. That makes all the research and time writing the book worth the effort. Hoping it makes a difference for our trout fishery, coastal habitats and most importantly, fishermen. THINK BIG TROUT, Scott *


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*A great photo from this book*

*Here is a great photo from the book of Todd Casey, an outstanding big trout fisherman down South. Truchas*


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

In the late 50's and thru the 60's information about saltwater fishing was very hard to come by, and info about big trout in Baffin Bay was almost non-existent. Most of the things I learned about Baffin during those days were by trial & error. Friendly commercial fishermen and a few lure fisherman gave me a lot of guidance. I would have paid a lot of money for the information found in " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow".

This book contains the knowledge from hundreds of years of experience that over 30 big trout fisherman have gathered for you. Each fisherman gives his rod& reel of choice, their favorite lures, colors, lines, times of year to fish, and locations.

Look at it this way.
New rod & reel - $150.00 and up.
Box of lures for big trout - as much as you want to spend.
Time & money wasted fishing where there aren't any fish - a figure you definately wouldn't want your wife to know.
The infomation contained in "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow" - PRICELESS


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*This "Salt Water Texan" has definitely logged in a ton of hours on the water chasing big trout in the far reaches of the Laguna Madre and Baffin. Thanks for your insightul and thoughtful comments on my book and glad you enjoyed it. Your comments reflect your personal love for trout fishing and deep appreciation of the resource and it's potential. You are right,there are many many combined years of big trout fishing experience embodied in my book and if you are a pursuer of big fish, the information is invaluable. Thanks again "Salt Water Texan". wos *


----------



## FishingGuy (Feb 24, 2012)

*"World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow"* is aFANTASTIC book and it is definitely for anyone who loves to fish and wants to improve the future of our Texas Trout Fishery!!! The information, as told by some of the best trophy trout fishermen on the Texas coast, is "spot on." Scott Murray, the author, introduces the book with their stories and later reveals the factual information on how to best conserve and improve this most precious Texas trout resource. Scott has a BS in Marine Biology; has worked numerous jobs in this related field; served on many related groups; is from Corpus Christi; and is a serious trout fisherman himself. 

I have chased fish all over the world my whole life. When I was younger, we scuba dove for them with a spear gun, but for the last 31 years, I have used a rod and reel here in Corpus Christi, Texas. I have read every book and watched all related videos on the subject, that I could get my hands on, and the pursuit of trout has been my main hobby since 1981. Although I do not personally know Scott, I have fished with six of the interviewed trout fishermen in his book. I read his book twice and it was definitely worth the money. I can honestly say that it is the best Texas trout fishery book that I have ever read. This is the first post on any web site, but felt compelled to speak up based on how much I loved this book.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Fishing Guy*

Thanks "Fishing Guy" for your great comments on my book. It sounds like you have been in or on the water most of your life and have a deep appreciation for our bays and fisheries, especially our trout fishery. I see that this is your first ever post, don't feel like the lone ranger as I only have a few myself as a new user and sponsor. Thanks again for your very well informed and solid comments. THINK BIG TROUT, Scott


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

just ordered one


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Enjoy the book*

*Thanks "Fishingtwo". Hope you enjoy the read. THINK BIG TROUT,wos *


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Just ordered a copy


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks itemsports*

Got it! Thanks "itemsports". Hope you like the book, will ship today. Will post more book related photos of really big fish soon. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More Big Trout Tales from My Book*

Here is the San Antonio Bay Texas Water Body Record trout caught by Mark Idoux on April 29, 1995. He also caught the East Matagorda Bay record as well (photo not shown). His remarkable stories and photos are in my book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I thought it was a great read! Well worth the money. It was fascinating to read all the big trout stories from the anglers point of view.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Aggielander*

Thanks Aggielander. Think big trout! wos


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*New State Record Trout*

*Has anyone heard anymore about that e-mail photo of a new potential record trout that was circulating a couple of weeks ago? I know that the " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow" book documents the stories behind all previous state record trout and a number of key state water body records as well. Records are made to be broken and it's a matter of time. Muchas Truchas*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Which one? The latest supposed texas state record was a big one but not the record. Jimmy burns of waterloo rods caught it prefishing a tournament. I think it was 9.5# a little over 29". I didnt ho back and look it up but he stated the length and weight after a lot of fuss from a few folks.


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here you go, sorry i posted wrong length

"Im the guy that caught that fish.........Jimmy Burns. That fish is far from the state record. it is my personal best. certified scales 9.5. the length is 30.5 inches..........the fish was hooked deep and bleeding so i kept her to put on the wall. any further question on doubts the fish is at John Glenns tax in corpus."


-mac-


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks for the big trout follow up*

Thanks Smakdaddy and Truchas for the follow up on the giant trout story. I had heard about several fish as well and was curious about the really nice fish and great photo that Jimmy Burns caught. Hard to track all these fish this time of year. Putting them in my data base. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More world class trout photos from my book*

*Be watching 2Cool for more monster world class Texas trout from my book on this thread. By the way, great work by all at the Houston Fishing Show this past week. Thanks, it was awesome. wos*


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

I think every fisherman out there that loves trout can stand to read this book. whether you agree or not on some of the statistics, the stories of where and how these experts caught is almost priceless. I think many fishermen that are coming into the sport are getting geared to C&R and keeping what they only need, but these beautiful fish can always use more help. This book can really make one understand the importance of preserving the species...


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Awesome new Monster Trout Photos*

*Check out the new awesome world class trout photos at the beginning of this thread. Man I can't take it, I'm going 35mph or not. Muchas Truchas*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another interesting photo from the book*

*HERE IS ANOTHER INTERESTING PHOTO FROM MY BOOK. GO TO www.topwaterpublishing.com TO GET THE DETAILS. WOS *


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm a 1/3 of the way into it, and it's an awesome read, so far!


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another photo from my book*

*Here is another great photo from my book of Cliff Webb, an awesome trophy trout fisherman. Get the full story in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude , you are listing to too much Madonna .. Striking the pose. Keep up the good work !


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great read. Read the whole dam thing in two sittings and that's a rarity for me.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this an advertisement?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> Is this an advertisement?


Where have you been?

-mac-


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> Is this an advertisement?


He's a sponsor so I'd say yes. So what.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More world class trout photos from my book*

Here is a photo from my book of a massive 16 pound 36" trout preserved in a block of ice. The fish was caught in th 1930's around Corpus Christi. It's in the book www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ordered one this am. Sweet Dreams to reality approaching..

Thanks Scott


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Your book, Capt. Dave*

Captain Dave; Thought I was out of books until next weeks shipment but found a small stash today. Your book will be in the mail tomorrow. Hope you enjoy the read. wos


----------



## IWade (Sep 26, 2011)

If you read the big trout stories in the book, you'll see that many of the fish were caught in Feb. & March in the type of weather we're having right now...cloudy, cold, and rainy.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bad weather, big fish*

You are on point IWADE, there are some really good fish caught on days just like this one. Wish I still had the fortitude to get out there amongst them. Not enough coffee or Simms gear to get me in the water today. As I recall, Jim Wallace caught his state record fish on day like this only colder. Corky day for sure. wos


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Yup, bad conditions equals personal best*

Yes, I agree that many of the really giant trout are caught in this kind of crappy weather. I caught my best fish on day very similar to what we are seeing this weekend. They are already starting to feed towards the spawn less than 90 days away. I think they are at there heaviest in March and early April. Weekend duty calls are I would be fishing them slow. Muchas Truchas


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I caught my largest trout on a cold blustery day in early April, had a good moon phase though. What was really interesting is after I caught it, took some pictures, I released her and went back to the about the same spot, hooked another one just as large, lost her though. Suspending Mirrolure, mullet type with red hooks. Still have the plug. This was 9 yrs ago.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cold blustery days get the job done*

Those old suspending Mirro Lures are still great baits and I keep a few for just the right place and right time. There are some stories in my book of monster trout caught at night on these lures, particularly good old red and white, in Corpus Bay in the dead of Winter. wos


----------



## Cudakid1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

New Subject? How many people on this forum would support a five trout limit for the Texas Gulf Coast?


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Cudakid1970 said:


> New Subject? How many people on this forum would support a five trout limit for the Texas Gulf Coast?


I would. Did a trip down in Port Mansfield and limited out with our five fish and that stringer weighed more than a 10 fish stringer where I normally fish.

We caught and released for hours, and still took enough fish home for a very respectable fish fry.

Five


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Cudakid1970 said:


> New Subject? How many people on this forum would support a five trout limit for the Texas Gulf Coast?


I would have no problem supporting that. One of the more intrigueing things thrown out by some of the book's anglers was limiting the # of guides in a given bay system...I think that would be huge.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im all for it, five is plenty. Catch three reds and five flounder and thats a meat haul


-mac-


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*How many fish does it take?*

In the Lone Star State, we can legally catch and keep 3 redfish, 5 black drum, 5 flounder and, 10 trout ( 5 in the LLM only). That adds up to 23 fish per fishermen per trip for all of the Texas Coast and 18, if you are in the LLM. Twenty three fish adds up to 46 fillets which is a pile of fish. The question then becomes, how many fish does it take to fullfill one's needs. I vote for 5 trout like the LLM. This woulld give all fishermen more fish to catch and better quality fish for sure. Muchas Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Great Photo from my Book*

*Here is another great photo from my new book on Texas Trout. This is one of two Star Tournament winners that he has caught and this monster weighed 11.6 lbs. Mike also held the coveted Texas State Trout Record from 1975 to 1996 and this amazing fish weighed 13.9 lbs. To read his remarkable stories on big trout get my book at www.topwaterpublsihing.com wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*An oldie but a goodie from my book*

Here is another photo from my book representative of early trout fishing in South Texas in the 1930's. Check out this giant trout from the Corpus Christi area. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great photo from a monster trout story in my Book*

*Photo time! Here is another photo of one of the very best ever big trout fishermen with a giant trout. Although he has lost at least two bigger fish, this is Cliff Webb's personal best Get it all in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com . wos*


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok this was august 27th of 2011 me with a chickenboy hat on.29 inch 1pm only 5.48lbs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That girl was all head


-mac-


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Cudakid1970 said:


> New Subject? How many people on this forum would support a five trout limit for the Texas Gulf Coast?


I've been giving this question a lot of thought the last several days and although I have supported a 5 trout a day limit for several years I decided to again give my reasons for supporting that limit. All facts and numbers I use come directly from TWPD studies.

Speckled trout are the most sought after inshore fish in Texas. They are the most desired, some seek them for food while others seek them as trophys .There is no disputing that trout are the most pressured inshore fish in Texas. Why is it that our most sought after, most pressured fish must try to survive with TPWD' s most liberal daily bag limit? It is way past time for TWPD to re-think this issue.

For those who don't know when the present limits were set, you may be surprised to know that the 10 a day limit was set 28 years ago in 1984. For 28 years no reduction in daily limits. In that same time frame fishing pressure has increased by 300%. The number of guides has also increased by 300% during those years. Once again I have to say it is way past time not only TPWD but also the trout fishermen of Texas to re-think this issue.

Last year a TWPD study showed the effect of dropping to 5 trout a day on each Texas bay system both for guided and non-guided fishing trips. The upper laguna and baffin bay showed a reduction in harvest of14% for non-guided and 30% for guided. Thats a lot of fish my friends. If you want to see how your bay system would do pick up a copy of the March 2012 "Texas Fish & Game" magazine and read the article " Stressed Out Specks".

When has a reduction of bag limits failed to improve fishing? It has worked for redfish, drum, flounder, and trout in the lower laguna.

The easiest and best way to improve trout fishing in Texas is to lower the daily limit to five. No need to worry about croaker or artificial, wade or boat fishing, no guide or guided. Just lower the limit. Enough social and political pressure and TWPD will change the limit.

I don't put too much blame on indiviual guides for their great increase in numbers. I put a majority of the blame on the State of Texas for allowing this industry to grow virtually unchecked for the last 25 years. I would like to see a limit on the number of guides who can fish each bay system and a guides license that was only good for for their home bay system rather than the entire coast.

Things can be changed in Texas fishing. Just ask the redfish- they know.

I am in favor of the four fives for fish limits: 5 redfish, 5 drum, 5 flounder, and 5 trout.


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Right on Target with 5 Fish Limit*

Hey Salt Water Texan, you are right on target with your comments on our trout fishery and the need for more conservation. Muchas Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my new book*

*Here is another great photo from my book on the way trout fishing once was in Texas. wos *


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That guy on the right looks like my grandpappy


-mac-


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

The aggregate mindset of coastal anglers is slowly changing. This if too great of a resource to pound into the sand. I would outlaw the use of croakers, it has too much of damaging effect on the fishery. Drop the limit to 5, outlaw croakers. I have mixed feelings on the number of guides, it's hard to do something that affects someone's livelihood, but something should be done to limit the meat hauls we see with live bait April through August.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*I couldn't agree with you more*

I couldn't agree with you more on your comments about our trout fishery. I too believe that folks are really starting to understand the importance of catch and release, particularly the younger fishermen. They seem to get it more than many of us older dinosaurs. C&R allows fish to be caught more than once, to spawn more than once or twice and to reach their potential as a quality or trophy trout. This allows more fish in the pool to be caught by everyone. The biggest bang for our bucks in terms of building a quality fishery is to go to a reduced bag limit, 5 or less now. Anyone that spends time fishing knows that our trout fishery is being pressured like never before and the quanity and quality has diminished in a number of Texas bay systems. The Lower Laguna Madre is absolute proof of what can be done to build a quality fishery when fishemrnen get behind a conservation effort. The ULM has left Baffin far behind when it comes to a quality trout fishery. Well said specks and ducks. wos


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

The use of croakers has nothing to do with it, and completely absurd to say otherwise.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> The use of croakers has nothing to do with *IT*, and completely absurd to say otherwise.


Are you talking about the tea in China?


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> The use of croakers has nothing to do with it, and completely absurd to say otherwise.


I would Concur. If your gonna Ban Croakers , You might want to consider Banning Corky's Too. According to Jay Watkins, Corky's KILL More Big Fish than Soakers Take from the By! Points to ponder. Reduce the limit to 5 trout per day.
Increase the gas prices Up a Few More Bucks a Gallon and You Might Restore our Trout Stocks back to Normal lol


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Troutslurp said:


> I would Concur. If your gonna Ban Croakers , You might want to consider Banning Corky's Too. According to Jay Watkins, _Corky's KILL More Big Fish than Soakers_ Take from the By! Points to ponder. Reduce the limit to 5 trout per day.
> Increase the gas prices Up a Few More Bucks a Gallon and You Might Restore our Trout Stocks back to Normal lol


I'd like to see the statistics on that, considering that live fish takes ~70% of the total trout harvest, according to TPW. Limit reduction to 5 would be the obvious first choice for change.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another select photo from my book.*

*Here is another in a series of great photos from my book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". This photo is of a serious trout fisherman taken in 1941 near Corpus Christi, TX . Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I'm far from a croaker fan, and yes, I'd bet my paycheck that croaker fishing does kill more fish than ANY artificial lure fishing you can think of; I don't think an entire ban of croaker would be right. You're also forgetting about saving the croaker species as well. There used to be a thing called the croaker run many years back and catching 12-15inchers was not out of the ordinary. That has significantly decreased because of croaker fishing. I say the limit needs to go to 5, and put a 45 day ban on the selling of croaker between Apr. and mid May. If you stop and think about it, it's not going to hurt, but only benefit both species. Trout have more chances to spawn, and croaker get a chance to grow as well. Like I have said MANY times before, unlike ANY other live bait used out there, croaker SPECIFICALLY targets the trout species.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Nueces - a ban on the sale of them during April thru May may be a good idea. I don't want to take away anyone's rights on what bait they are using. However, croaker fishing has had a huge impact on trout fishing on the mid coast, on quality fish. I know it makes some fisherman angry but it's obvious to anyone who fishes on a regular basis what has happened. 
I sent you a PM the other day but you have your messages blocked. 

And if you think Corky's have taken more quality fish out of Matagorda, San Antonio, Aransas and the ULM, go spend a day at the tables on a Saturday in May and June and ask them what they were fishing with. I think you have taken Jay's comment out of context.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Just about everybody's comment reguarding the condition of the trout populations
centers around the use of croakers, number of guides and the increased number of people fishing for trout. 
Hopefully the tpwd will enact new limits and restrictions to help ensure everyone can continue to enjoy this natural resource that belongs to everyone and is exploited by a few.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Look, nothing irritates me more than when I see a boat load of drunks roll up with a mess of nice fish, all caught on croaker. But you have to be extremely careful when putting in place certain legislation that allocates portions of a limited resource to one group or another. It creates precedents for future restrictions, and you may be the one on the unfairly loosing side of that battle next time. Saying someone cannot use croaker, is the exact same as WPP saying people cannot use their motors in shallow water. There is no concrete evidence to fully support either of these theories, btw.

Yeah, in May, croaker kill a lot of big trout... because everyone uses them! If you outlawed croaker and everyone used only Corkys, then Corkys would be the one killing all the big fish. You can't keep outlawing what the majority of people are using, because by the end, no one can fish at all!! The game is chess, not checkers.

I do not use croaker, and am even drifting away from lures into only fly fishing lately... but I will fight for everyone one of you pot lickin, dirty, no good, croaker soakers any day of the week. haha


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Won Mo, you make a good point and I sense we are probably on the same page. As I said earlier, I don't want to take away anyone's rights, I just want us as a group to take care of our resource. Banning croakers is aggresive, I agree. A lot of quality spawing trout end up in the Yeti in late spring and summer because of croakers and it has affected the quality of trout, in some places drastically. Maybe begin with adjusting limits first?


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Photo Time from my new book*

Here is a photo of a 33 1/2", 12 lb 8oz. fish caught by Dewey McTee. Mc Tee is an avid trout fisherman who chunks lures and and flies as well. Read his " Mother's Day Monster" story in my book. wos


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey specs, lol...I can't seem to get my email settings right!! Same here....I don't want to tell someone what they can/can't use, just trying to protect the species. Look what has happened in the past three years just by banning gigging in the month of Nov. Sure other factors are there, but that plays a big part of it. Banning the sale of croaker during Apr. and part of May, gives those spawners a much better chance of dropping more eggs. As far as the mortality of croaker fishing compared to arts. my theory is this. With croaker, you don't set the hook right away, you let them take it. By the time hookset happens, the chances are greater that they have swallowed that hook too deep to retreive. Fishermen can and will adjust if that were to become law. They had no problems catching trout on live shrimp and perch before the croaker craze!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Most people who fish with croaker aren't going to catch and release anyways... so what does it matter with the mortality rate of using croaker? Mark my words, the same elitist fisherman who are butt-hurt from seeing bigger/more fish at the docks, caught using croaker, will be pushing for a ban on shrimp once croaker are taken away. Then there will be a push for mullet to not be used. Then the fly boys could make a case that gear chunkers are hurting the trout population, and everyone should fly fish. It is a never ending legal cycle. It sounds crazy, but once one case is made, that just allows more and further legal restrictions.

All you can do is inform others and police yourselves, but bringing up the idea of legal restrictions is completely ridiculous. Especially when those restrictions favor one group more than another... which is what is happening here - pot lickers versus gear chunkers.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know Won Mo, duck hunters do a good job understanding conservation, so do bass fisherman and quail hunters, and pheasant hunters... I think it is a mistake to not be proactive because we think it will avalanche. It's a mindset, and I agree with you that a lot of guys out there will not like it. We seem to be able to produce a lot of trout, even with the huge amount of pressure, they just aren't (at least not very many) reaching quality size. This argument is not new, it came up decades ago.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Won mor kasst, I think, no, I know you're taking it a bit extreme. Croaker fishing didn't take till the 90's. There was never any talk or beef about people using shrimp, or any other live bait. I saw firsthand what croaker fishing can do to a bay system. Nueces bay trout pops. were making a decent comeback from the freezes when the croaker craze hit....it hasn't been the same since and that was 20 years ago. And yes, I was fishing already with my dad in the 70's, so I was really lucky to see how it used to be. Also, what happens when an undersized trout swallows that croaker? It's gonna die and you have NO choice but throw him back. I'm not asking for a total ban, but throwing a croaker out in a pothole is like throwing a prime rib cut in front of someone...irresistable!! 45 day ban, I think is fair, and will do wonders down the road.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That girl was all head
> 
> -mac-


That's what she said.


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

This problem as a whole has nothing to do with "butt hurt elitist"or "potlickers"!..the croaker craze has been goin on since you were a baby won mo...many many guides got their names in the baffin/ULM big trout limelight by catching larger trout with croaker...Croaker made it alot easier to catch larger trout and the masses have followed in force over the years and the ULM has turned into a "zoo" since the croaker craze started..there is no way one can deny that using croaker as bait has dramatically increased the number of people targeting trout.Add population growth to that and something has to give..ask any local guide "worth his salt" or any fisherman who has seriously/frequently fished this area since before the croaker craze and you will get the same response..we're loaded with dinks, BUT..the mid to larger size trout are not here in the numbers they used to be before the croaker craze was goin strong.SO, you are right in saying croaker can't be blamed..the problem is greed and it is naive to say let's just police ourselves.We already have fish limit/size laws because people cannot be trusted to police themselves.It's sad but all too true !..something needs to be changed ASAP..be it a 5 trout limit and/or croaker bans for certain times, it won't happen soon enough for me and I beg to differ with the statement that this would favor one group over another..more mid to large size trout will benefit EVERYONE including butt hurt elitist and potlickers!..If keeping only 5 trout is not enough then target other fish or fish more often...and it sure would be nice to return to the croaker runs of the past too!!!..how ironlc would that be?..actually being able to target yet another very good to eat fish!


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Right on Plastisnaks!! I remember going down to Baffin as a kid and catching quality fish everytime! Heck, one winter I caught a 23 inch sand trout...never seen that before!! Same thing with Nueces. Always caught good mid-large size on a frequent basis year round, now you're lucky to catch a couple of five pounders or better in a years time. It's not that they're not there, just the numbers have been drastically knocked down and are having a hard time rebounding. It's also easy to remember how much less boat traffic there was. The younger generation never got the chance to see how great it really was before the 90s and before croakers. Wish I had a time machine!!


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

In the late 70's my dad had an old '17 I/O, I think it was a Rivers. Anyway we would launch at the causeway and go north a little ways. Had to stay in the IC because that thing had about a 2 foot draft. We would anchor and wade out to the west. Usually throwing spoons and sometimes broken backs. Almost always caught several trout in the 25 inch range, not a lot of reds though for some reason. Every now and then we would go south to the mouth of Baffin to a place called Point of Rocks. That was always a big adventure for a kid. No Bird Island Basin in those days. We would catch really nice trout 25 to 28 inches on just about every trip. We weren't super stud fisherman. 
These old timer stories may be living in the past, but there is a lot of guys on the coast who remember how common quality trout were. It stayed strong until the mid 2000's and then has quickly diminished. There were some freezes in there that slowed things down for a year or two, but it never continued to worsen.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Then it's settled... Drop the limit to 5, because that blankets everyone. Croaker kill the majority of trout, because the majority of people use croaker. When the majority use shrimp, because croaker would be outlawed, then shrimp will kill the most fish... And then you would have the precedents to ban shrimp. All I am saying is that has to be better way of getting things done than involving more legislation that favors one group. Yes, it favors us because we don't use croaker. You can't say that no one complained about shrimp killing all the fish before the croaker craze, because no one from your generation cared about conservation then... Hence, the reason we are having this discussion now.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Once again won mor, you're too young to even know how things were in the 70s-80s. You're right, wasn't much conservation in the 60s and early 70s. I remember being 5 or so, and the trout limit was 25 at 12inches. If you caught big ones, they were kept for bragging rights...not the best thing to do looking back. However, GCCA (not CCA) come along around 1976 and started the conservation swing even BEFORE there were a bazillion people fishing. Back in those days, you could fish with whatever and catch a good haul. I grew up fishing mirrolures, spoons, shrimp, whatever...it didn't matter, there were PLENTY of good quality fish out there. Once again, croaker targets trout more than any other species. You throw a shrimp under a cork and you can catch anything; drum, redfish, trout, flounder, hardhead, sheepshead...you get the point!! You don't go to a baitstand and buy 40 croaker to go catch redfish or drum, c'mon man!!


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great comments and dialogue*

My hat is off to you guys ( Specks &ducks; Nueces Dave: Fishingtwo: plasticsnaks and Won Mo) for your excellent comments and dialogue about our trout fishery. First and above all it shows that there is some real common ground you guys share in conserving the resource and building a world class trout fishery again. I hope you guys don't think that our Texas trout fishery used to be great and it can't be world class again. Just look at what Florida did just a few years ago to improve their trout fishery and it is awesome again. Look at what has happened in our own Lower Laguna Madre, the fishermen who cared enough to step up for the resource have brought it back to world class. All it takes is enough people getting behind the idea that we don't want a declining marginal trout fishery, we want a great fishery. Think Big Trout, wos


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

wos, you know and I know it can be good again, just let me keep the flounder...lol!!


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

What is different now than in the 70's

1. Shallow running boats burning the shore line.

2. Guides running trips with limits of trout with 3 fishermen in the boat at a limit of fish two times a day = 60 trout.

3. Runoff from the ranches around the bay with fertilizer and animal waste.

4. Trash from people that use the bay system. Look at the shore line sometime when your in the bay system (Baffin) and see the trash on the shore line.

5. Me, I do not run shallow and I make sure I take my trash out. The rest is up to someone else, I try to do my part so don't tell me how to fish.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

It's so hard to explain to younger generation or to someone new to bay fishing the difference between now and then. Specs hit the nail on the head. you didn't have to be an expert or a pro at fishing back then to have a quality day. We didn't have trout support dvds, forums, etc. to go out and have a great day with 3 lures stuck on our hats!! We used to go on the backside of St. Joe and wade for reds with NO OTHER BOAT AROUND!!


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

TooExtreme - no one is trying to be a hard *** here and trying to tell you how to fish. I commend you for picking up your trash and not burning shorelines, that helps all of us and the fishery. Fact is quality trout are way down, we're discussing ways that could improve. Limits, live baiit control, etc. are all parts of the equation. I think if you took a minute to read the posts you would see that the concern is for the fishery, nothing else. No one here is an elitist or trying to take away rights, but many people, and the number grows each year, want to improve the fishery.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, I'm not trying to diss won mo or someone who fishes with croaker. My opinion is a 30-45 day ban on croaker at baitstands during the springtime spawn would be really beneficial for BOTH trout and croaker. Many people don't know about the croaker run, or how good they are to eat. It's beneficial for both species and fishermen.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my new book*

*Here is another great photo from my book. This titanic trout was caught by a commercial fisherman in the 1930's near Corpus Christi. Although there were no measurements on this fish, it has been estimated to be between 16 and 18 lbs. Get my book at the website below. wos *


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well Scott,

It finally rained and I got a lil bit of time to read up on some of the stories behind the TroutMasters. The stories are so well written it is like a trip out with each individual with their own documentary on the day of catching one of largest Speckled Trout and a picture :rybka:

Absolutely an A-1, A-number-1, ace*, bada$$*, boss*, capital*, celebrated, chief, cool*, crack*, distinguished, dominant, eminent, eventful, exceptional, famous, far-out, great, greatest, hundred-proof, important, impressive, magnificent, main, major, meritorious, momentous, mostest, number one, out-of-sight, out-of-this-world, phenomenal, predominant, preeminent, primo, principal, special, standout, star, steller, super, superior, superlative, tops, world-class book !


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Good Read*

BUT the Caveat in all trophy trout fishing can be summed up pretty easily

"Fish where big fish are" and the conundrum is that as pressure increases the inverse as people will find they are NOW fishing where the trophy fish USED to be......

Dedicated grinding along the Laguna shores opposite King Ranch or around Riviera to Neubauer rock will eventually get you a 10# + trout !!!


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks Captain*

*Thanks for the kind words about by book Captain Dave. Coming from an old salt that has been down the channel, like myself, your comments mean a lot and certainly make the time invested in writing the book worth it. Glad that you enjoyed the read. Thanks, wos *


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

how does reading a book, get to the lets ban croaker debate? i will say this. i have more than likely fished with croaker more than anybody on this site. my biggest stringer of fish i have caught came with live shrimp not croaker! never have i seen anyone come close to 3 three fish weight like some of these tournaments post using croakers.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another "world class" photo from my book*

Check out this great fish caught by the late Chatter Allen. Most believe that it would have easily been a new state record. The fish was 341/2" and estimated in excess of 14 pounds. Read the stories in my book, webiste shown below. wos


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*What a fish*

Wow, that is a humongus trucha. I had heard stories about this fish off and on for years. I understand that it was gutted and gilled before it was even weighed at over 12 lbs. Definitely a trout that dreams are made of. Muchas Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my new book*

Here is another great photo from my book. Never think a big trout won't take big baits. Here is a photo of a March trout with a large striped mullet taken from it's stomach. Read about the feeding habits of Texas trout in my book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another select photo from my book.*

*Here is another select photo from my book on giant Texas trout. This is a photo showing the effects of a Texas Winter Freeze on our trout population. Largest fish was 34". Check out the story in my book at: www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my Book*

*Here is a photo from a story in my book about John Gill's personal best. John is one of the "best of the best" when it comes to big trout. Get it and read it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks,wos*


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

The book is a great one no doubt, I read it on the plane to Costa Rica on the 8th of this month. However I think that if any of us serious trout fishermen had spent most of our time in Baffin we would have a few 32 inch plus trout, and serveral 30 inch plus. It is not going to happen up here and even Gorda is getting beat up and fished out for the big ones. But notice 99% of the "great fishermen" were in Baffin.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big trout are where you make them*

*Thanks for the kind words about my book Cpthook and glad you enjoyed the read. You are right, in the 60's through the early 90's, Baffin was the go to bay for big fish. Baffin has received so much publicity since Jim Wallace caught his state record in 1996, folks have inundated the bay for nearly two decades and you are seeing 26 and 27" fish go to the taxidermists as so called "trophies". If we could just give these 4 to 6 year old fish a couple of more years to reach their potential, we would be hearing about real trophy fish being caught on a regular basis again. This is not just true for Baffin, but every bay on the Texas coast. We can't just keep taking and taking and expect to have a quality fishery. Just ask the folks in the LLM, they took action several years ago to rebuild their trout fishery by going to 5 fish and look at the results. The LLM has left Baffin in second place when it comes to quality fish. wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More big fish and big fish stories from my book*

Another great photo from my book , "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". Get the story on Robert Oles giant fish at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Mike's is still the best lookin' trout out there!!


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea, most were caught in Baffin, and before the millenium.....I wonder why that was???


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*More world class trout photos from my book*

Check out this great photo of Charlie Paradoski's mount of his monster Galveston Bay fish. This brute weighed 11 lbs 2 oz and was an amazing 33". Charlie has released many big trout over the years at his seasonal "honey holes" in Galveston Bay. Read his special story in my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Galveston Bay*

I have been hearing some good stories on better trout coming out of Galveston Bay the past few years. I have heard stories from the old timers, well not so old, about really big fish that use to be caught in Galveston Bay. In fact, I think the first state record trout came from that area and it was like 13 plus. Some folks that fish GB are saying that the semi ban on trout ,because of PCB'S, has allowed fish to get a some age on them and there are some real quality fish around. Always thought that this bay had a lot going for it in terms of area, habitat and access to the gulf. What are you guys hearing about the return of big fish there? Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my book*

Here is another great photo from my new book of Mike McBride and a giant fish from the LLM. There are 34 stories featuring the "personal best" trout catches of some of the very best big trout fishers in Texas, not to mention tons of good information for serious trout fishermen. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Truchas said:


> I have been hearing some good stories on better trout coming out of Galveston Bay the past few years. I have heard stories from the old timers, well not so old, about really big fish that use to be caught in Galveston Bay. In fact, I think the first state record trout came from that area and it was like 13 plus. Some folks that fish GB are saying that the semi ban on trout ,because of PCB'S, has allowed fish to get a some age on them and there are some real quality fish around. Always thought that this bay had a lot going for it in terms of area, habitat and access to the gulf. What are you guys hearing about the return of big fish there? Truchas


Texas' first state record trout came off the end of the Flagship Hotel pier in the surf. She was in the low 13s I believe.


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Galveston Bay*

Hey Won Mo, thanks for the info.. Check out the big un that was just threaded from Galveston Bay, 10 plus and 31". That's the third fish that I have heard of over 30" this year from the area. Awesome stuff! Truchas


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The galveston bay has its fair share of big fish, but there access to more deeper water, ship channel and IWC along with the bays generally deeper than elsewhere on the coast makes them harder to pattern.
i also have heard of several fish 30 plus this year. saw a pic of a 32'" that an ole boy caught on a zebco and took it home to eat, confirmed by several others. sorry no pics
But the fact is they are out there, if you are lucky enough to land one CPR the beauty.


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Galveston Bay*

It is really great to hear about some really big fish showing up again in Galveston Bay "Fishingtwo". I remember some of the amazing stories from "The Plugger" and Rudy Grigar's incredible stories about the early days in the area. Must of been some fishing hole for sure. Cannot believe that guy ate a 32" fish of a lifetime. Takes all kinds, Truchas


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great photo from "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow"*

Another great photo from my book. Lure fishing goes back a ways in Texas. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my Book*

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my new book on World Class Texas Trout. This monster was caught by Barbara Skalak, one heck of a big trout fisher. Her fish was 11 lbs 6 oz and 33". Get the book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my book*

*Here is another great photo from my book. Catch and Releasing a giant fish in the Lower Laguna Madre. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*One more great photo from my new book*

Here is one more photo from my book on giant Texas Trout. This is the late and great Chatter Allen with a 12 and 14 plus pounder from the Upper Laguna Madre. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my Book on Texas Trout*

*Here is another great photo from my book. What is the Texas State record bass doing in a book about giant Texas trout? Read my book and find out. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Great Photo from my Book*

*Here is another great photo from my book. This brute was caught by Cody Bates on a fly in very skinny water on the East side of the ULM way down South. Get his story in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Scott - for taking the time and effort to give us all a great read. Enjoyed it and learned a bunch as well...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

wos said:


> *Here is another select photo from my book on giant Texas trout. This is a photo showing the effects of a Texas Winter Freeze on our trout population. Largest fish was 34". Check out the story in my book at: www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


This picture was taken at the cabin that my father, Lester Dooms, and his partner in the cabin, David Ganem built in the mid 80's. I'm not sure when this picture was taken. The person in the picture is Dr. Barton of Portland, TX. David and my father were there that weekend. David and my dad are no longer with us, but I can promise you that those two could go down with the best of them as some of the best trophy trout fisherman ever in the Baffin Bay area. They didn't guide, nor did they like to reveal many of their spots.

I've personally been witness and the beneficiary of many over 30" stringers of Trophy Trout. If we only knew what we know today! So cool to see this picture. The cabin is now owned by Omar Sahadi. He's going to sell that cabin back to me one day. I remember growing up as a young kid in that cabin. What memories... I'm going to have to get me a copy of that book.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Team Castaway*

Thanks for sharing your story on the old fishing cabin down the ULM. You are right, all who have spent time down South have a bucket of wonderful memories of exciting and fun times. The photo of Dr. Barton was taken by his good friend Dave Sullivan, another long time serious fisherman who used to live in Portland. I didn't know you Dad, but I did know David Ganem and he was an excellent fisherman, particularly in Nueces Bay. Thanks for your interest in my book and I know you will like it. wos


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

wos said:


> Thanks for sharing your story on the old fishing cabin down the ULM. You are right, all who have spent time down South have a bucket of wonderful memories of exciting and fun times. The photo of Dr. Barton was taken by his good friend Dave Sullivan, another long time serious fisherman who used to live in Portland. I didn't know you Dad, but I did know David Ganem and he was an excellent fisherman, particularly in Nueces Bay. Thanks for your interest in my book and I know you will like it. wos


OH how I could tell you some stories of monster fish down there. I spoke with Buz (Dr. Barton) yesterday about the picture. Pretty cool discussion. I told him how I didn't recognize him at all when I first saw the picture..... I couldn't go that far back in my memory bank of him with dark hair and not all that grey! LOL.

David Ganem was a Nueces Bay machine. Been on the boat with him many times. I learned a lot about "The Back Bay" from David. He always called everyone "Bubba" or "Bub". Still remember him driving around town with his window down, half hanging out the window of his Suburban, cigaret in hand, and boat in tow.

Anyhow, I'm ordering the book today. Can't wait to read some of these stories.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Jimmie, it's hard to believe that it's been just over a year since we lost Mr. G. I remember in highschool he was always going down there, Curt loved it there!! I loved sitting at his coffee table, and just listen to his stories. We were very fortunate to know and fish with people like him....always learned something!!


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Let's do a cool Matagorda photo from my new book*

Another great photo story from my book on giant Texas Trout. Check out Bill Pustejousky's incredible story of back to back 32's" in Matty. We can grow these kind of fish again with just a little TLC. Get the stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*An oldie but a goodie from my book*

Check out this great old photo from my book of the way it used to be before regulations on trout. Bet these guys didn't even have a freezer. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another select photo from my book.*

*Here is another select photo from my book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow.... With Best of the Best Fishers". Ray Lara caught this 33" monster to win the Lower coast star tournament in 1998. Ray knows how, when and where to catch big trout. Get the story at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks for your patronage. wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another story photo from my Book on Texas Trout*

Here is some more from my book. Check out these ladies at one of TPWD's Marine Hatcheries. TPWD has made great strides in recent years in the artifical spawning of trout. Would really be something to follow the great Texas Bass Sharelunker Program with World Class Trout. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my Book*

*Here is the original photo used for the cover of my new book. This is Dr Scott Sparrow with one of many big trout he has caught fly fishing in the LLM. He is a sight caster's sight caster. Get his insight on big trout fishing down South at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another photo from my book*

*Here is another great trout photo story from my book. The angler is Steve Morales with a big 9 pound plus fish from Rocky Top. Check the head out on this fish. Steve comes from a well known big trout fishing family. Get the details at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

*Great fishermen*

Steve Morales is Noe Morales son. I know that they can really find big trout in the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin. A fishing family for sure. Thanks, Muchas Truchas


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some of the responders to the "Trout Limit Survey" thread should read this book. However if they're just fishing for groceries---


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

nuecesdave said:


> Yea, I'm not trying to diss won mo or someone who fishes with croaker. My opinion is a 30-45 day ban on croaker at baitstands during the springtime spawn would be really beneficial for BOTH trout and croaker. Many people don't know about the croaker run, or how good they are to eat. It's beneficial for both species and fishermen.


Springtime?

They spawn from then until the Fall. They can individually release millions of eggs in this time period.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trout spawning & croaker*

You are correct Cork and Jig that trout in Texas do spawn to some extent most of the year. However, the two major spawing peaks occurr in May and to a lesser extent in August. Trout are very vunerable during these periods as they feed hard prior to and just after the spawn. Live fish such as croaker have proven to be more effective at catching trout, particularly larger fish, than any other method. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my new book*

Here is another photo/story on fish taxidermy from my new book on Texas Trout. This is a great looking trout replica mount done by "Aransas Wildlife Taxidermy". Rather than killing big fish, plastic replicas are becoming a more popular approach to having that great memory to enjoy. wos


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

wos said:


> You are correct Cork and Jig that trout in Texas do spawn to some extent most of the year. However, the two major spawing peaks occurr in May and to a lesser extent in August. Trout are very vunerable during these periods as they feed hard prior to and just after the spawn. Live fish such as croaker have proven to be more effective at catching trout, particularly larger fish, than any other method. wos


An individual female trout spawns, on average, every 3 to 5 days, throughout this time period. They also spawn in the late afternoons.

My father helped with some of the research to determine the frequency, time periods, and even the sounds produced by spawning individuals.

They actually learned to identify the sounds they produced, so that they could locate and document when and where they were actually spawning. It was some pretty cool stuff and I was lucky enough to get to go on some of these excursions.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trout*

*Sounds like you are really into trout Cork & Jig. I think, hands down, they are the coolest fish on the coast. I worked for TPWD Coastal Fisheries many years ago and may have worked with your Dad. There is a ton of good research on trout out there from Florida to Texas but there are also many unanswered questions. In preparing to write my new book on Texas Trout, I was very fortunate to have been provided the most current and best available info. and data out there. In putting the book together, I realized that even the authors of various papers and reports admit that there are gaps in knowledge about trout populations. We will eventually get there. Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another photo from my new book*

Here is another photo from my book on giant Texas Trout and Great Fishermen. This photo of a trophy trout, caught by Bill Albarado, was enlarged via computer to the exact length of the fish and then framed. It really looks cool on the wall. Excuse my poor photo of the photo. wos


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Spotted seatrout spawning:*

-On the Texas coast, seatrout spawning occurs mostly between mid-April and mid-September.

-Increased hours of daylight and rising water temperature in springtime trigger egg development in the ovaries of seatrout. Decreasing photo-period and cooler water temps in early fall mark a closing of the spawning season - for the most part.

-Seatrout are fractional pelagic spawners and capable of releasing eggs every seven to ten days when conditions are favorable. Fractional means they release a portion of their eggs at any given time and pelagic means they release eggs wherever they happen to be, broadcasting their eggs into the current, making no attempt to guard or protect eggs, larvae or fry.

-Spawning is largely a function age/weight; older/heavier fish release more eggs per event on average than younger/smaller fish. However, since two to three young old fish greatly outnumber older specimens in the general population, these year classes produce the majority of the spawn.

-Spawning peaks are believed to occur around new and full moon in the natural world.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another interesting photo from my book*

Here is a photo from my book of Jim Wallace's incredible former State Record trout. This is a replica mount done by John Glenn's Taxidermy in Corpus Chirsti. Pretty amazing likeness. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another story photo from my Book on Texas Trout*

*Here is another photo/story from my new book on best of the best Texas trout fishers. This is Mary Abarado with a giant fish she caught while wade fishing very skinny in Baffin. Get her "personal best" story and laments over the huge fish that spooled her at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

It's true that trout spawn throughout the summer, but like wos said, the major one is spring between midmarch to about june. The eggsacs that are pulled out of these fish at that time are much bigger than mid to late summer, hince why they lose a lot of mass throughout the summer from the major spawning early on.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trout spawn*

Your analogy is a good one Nueces Dave. How many really big "gravid" females do you see in the summer months? A large percentage look like bicycle tubes because they are "spent", not totally however, because they spawn some over a long period during the warmer months. wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another interesting photo from my book*

*Here is a photo from a family trout collage in my new book. The photo of my son, Kirk Murray, was taken on one of those amazing days of sight casting in very skinny water down South. This was one of three monsters he caught that Spring day. wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*My books is now available at these stores*

*Just wanted to let you know that my book," World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow.... with Best of the Best Fishers", is now available at: Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Houston ; Roy's Tackle, Corpus Christi; Orvis Store, Rockport; and Port Aransas Outfitters. These books will be unsigned but if you order off my wesite at www.topwaterpublishing.com ,I will personalize your book. Thanks to all you many fishers who have ordered my book and for your personal postive feedback. wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another Photo from my book*

*Here is another photo from my book of a great fish that my son caught five feet from the bank, right at post May spawn. He caught this big fish and two more, one posted just previous to this , within 30 yards of each other. All fish were CPR'D. wos*


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Photo from my new book on giant TX Trout*

Here is another photo from my book on giant TX Trout. Bill Pustejovsky with a great Matty fish. He is one of the best ,if not the best, in the Matagorda Bay System, wos


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another great photo from my new book*

Another great photo from my new book. Jim Skalak, a seasoned big trout fisherman, provided "his personal best" story along with an interesting perspcetive on our TX trout fishery. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com *wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another story photo from my Book on Texas Trout*

Antoher photo from my new book on Texas Trout. This is my Grandson Austin Murray with a really good fish that he caught wade fishing up high. Great kid, great fish. wos


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

nuecesdave said:


> It's true that trout spawn throughout the summer, but like wos said, the major one is spring between midmarch to about june. The eggsacs that are pulled out of these fish at that time are much bigger than mid to late summer, hince why they lose a lot of mass throughout the summer from the major spawning early on.


They've lost a lot of muscle mass, during the summer, they won't be as thick through the "shoulders" or anywhere else, for that matter. This is in response to an increase in their metabolism and warmer water.

Their metabolism's are much slower when the water's cooler. Plus, dissolved oxygen levels are higher then than later in the year. Life is good.

Life gets tougher the hotter it gets. They're will be much less oxygen available for them which, in turn, makes things harder. All these things contribute to reduced weights.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Another interesting photo from my new Trout book*

*Another interesting photo from my book on giant Trout. This is a photo showing fish killed by Red Tide in the fall of 2009. The photo is from a chapter in my book about trout mortality, both natural and man made. wos *


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big trout coming soon*

I will be starting another thread soon as this one is getting a bit lengthy and cumbersome. Thanks to all for your incredible response to my book. Like I said earlier, my goal with this book is to put it in the hands of as many fishermen as possible. The next thread will feature the very best of the best monster TX trout and the fishers that caught them. Look for it soon and hope you enjoy my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks again, wos


----------

